# Reverse Paint Autocycle



## jkent

This looks like a sweet bike. I love the paint.
$5,000
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=321648984973


----------



## Nickinator

I thought this bike was a legend!  only see a hand full of pictures of it and I thought it was restored to a different teal blue on deep blue paint, what a hell of a schwinn!

Nick.


----------



## Freqman1

I don't know. I really don't buy the story about this being a factory paint job. I would think either period dealer or local painter repaint. I just find it hard to believe the factory would do a poor repaint over an existing color. Also I'm not seeing seat tube decal and wonder if it has either fork or seat tube Pat'd decals present. Still a cool bike though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator

Freqman1 said:


> I don't know. I really don't buy the story about this being a factory paint job. I would think either period dealer or local painter repaint. I just find it hard to believe the factory would do a poor repaint over an existing color. Also I'm not seeing seat tube decal and wonder if it has either fork or seat tube Pat'd decals present. Still a cool bike though. V/r Shawn




What ever the case its still a very cool color, unique.

Nick.


----------



## bikewhorder

Has anyone tried to estimate how many of these canti tank AutoCycles are in circulation?  Seems like there's always one or two available at any given time.  I'm not sure they are really worthy of the "rare" designation.


----------



## Freqman1

As Ivo and others have pointed out the term 'rare' gets thrown around quite a bit. Unless a bike is also desirable rare means nothing. The early cantis are certainly desirable. BTW no where in the description does he use the word "rare". V/r Shawn


----------



## slick

I agree with Ivo. How many Autocycles have popped up in the last year for sale either here or on ebay? At least half a dozen, probably more. Now how many Speedlune Airflows have popped upfor sale in the last year? Cricket....cricket......

Go Team Shelby!


----------



## Rust_Trader

I







slick said:


> I agree with Ivo. How many Autocycles have popped up in the last year for sale either here or on ebay? At least half a dozen, probably more. Now how many Speedlune Airflows have popped upfor sale in the last year? Cricket....cricket......
> 
> Go Team Shelby!






DUH! Makes total sense!!! Quality survived, unlike Shelby bikes joined the Huffmans at the dumpster!


----------



## fordmike65

Burn.


----------



## cyclingday

Actually, if my memory serves me right, it's 3 for 3.
Three Hanging tank cantilever Autocycles, and three big tank Airflo's.


----------



## Dave K

Freqman1 said:


> I don't know. I really don't buy the story about this being a factory paint job.




I believe (I could very easily be wrong) that Chicago Cycle Supply bike where painted like this one.  Would be interesting to know if it has a Chicago Cycle Supply badge on it.


----------



## slick

Greens07 said:


> View attachment 192618I
> 
> 
> 
> DUH! Makes total sense!!! Quality survived, unlike Shelby bikes joined the Huffmans at the dumpster!




Sorry, that isn't a Shelby failure. Thats a "it got ran over or crushed by something failure." I'm a I-Car certified tech in multiple categories of repair and damage analysis. I call bullpoop. Looks like a tweaker bike trailer at the recycle center cashing in cans to me.


----------



## bobcycles

*That one's a little slut........ask how many of the So Cal crew have owned that one, myself included.
Neat bike tho.......any 1 year only 40' tank canti is a serious find. But she been arouuuuund....*


----------



## jkent

Bob,
If you have owned this bike maybe you can answer a few questions everyone has about it.
What is the bike badged as? Is the Pat. sticker on the down tube or fork?
Is this original paint?
Thanks, JKent


----------



## Freqman1

I would hope it is badged as a Lincoln. Another thing I didn't see was the downtube decal i.e. "Lincoln" which is common on the pre war bikes. Not saying they all had this but it does raise suspicions. I'm still saying this is a period repaint and not a factory job. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy

The pinstripes on the front fender edge carry through under the fork and truss bars. On the OG bikes I have seen, there is a gap there. That screams re-paint to me.


----------



## Djshakes

bikecrazy said:


> The pinstripes on the front fender edge carry through under the fork and truss bars. On the OG bikes I have seen, there is a gap there. That screams re-paint to me.




He mentioned the pinstripes were touched up.   I also owned the bike.  The pinstripes were redone for sure.  The rest is original in my opinion and I think I am a good judge of paint.  It was too thin and other bikes have popped up with the blue primer.  He really screwed the description saying it was a factory painted blue bike and they painted over it.  Those are all assumptions on his part.  

That silver is more of a candy color and transparent.  If I had to guess the blue primer was necessary to make the silver pop as it does.  The paint was very thin on that bike and you can tell it is aged. Also, people weren't doing as many, if at all "distressed restos" when that bike popped up.  

Could it have been painted by the distributor way back in the day? Anything is possible I suppose but you have to ask yourself why would anyone go through that trouble way back then when these bikes were selling for $40.  The man power doesn't justify it.  It would be similar to Micargi repainting a used bike at the factory now.  

It appears the steer tube has been replaced. It was a delete lock when I owned it (Hole drilled for cylinder but steertube was solid).  

There are pics of it on my site from when I owned it briefly.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

I studied that bike last night. The color looks a lot like a Dupont base coat without the clear topcoat. I would say that this is an old amateur repaint. Still cool as hell. Im just trying to figure out how the owner obtained Lincoln watertransfers.


----------



## Djshakes

Joe Buffardi said:


> I studied that bike last night. The color looks a lot like a Dupont base coat without the clear topcoat. I would say that this is an old amateur repaint. Still cool as hell. Im just trying to figure out how the owner obtained Lincoln watertransfers.




No offense, but no "amateur" is going to paint specs that well. Hell, most of the "professionals" in the hobby can't paint specs that well.  Most base coats are never that shiny, in fact, they are quite dull and if I am not mistaken not available until the 1980's.

I have no vested interest in that bike so I could care less. However, this site is notorious for spreading FUD as people are eager to make a name for themselves.  I'm not directing my comments at a specific member, just stating a general fact.


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## Joe Buffardi

No disrespect to the bike at all. I could care less if it was repainted. I would still love to own it.


----------



## PCHiggin

It could have been ordered from the dealer like that or repainted long long ago when the hobby was new and regional,no I-net.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Has any Schwinn ever turned up in this color combo?
I don't have anything to add that that been said and I'm in the middle on this one.
Chris


----------



## Dave K

This one is the same paint scheme with different colors.   Some of the biggest names in prewar Schwinns have owned the ebay bike I think if it was a repaint that would have spotted it as such.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

bikecrazy said:


> The pinstripes on the front fender edge carry through under the fork and truss bars. On the OG bikes I have seen, there is a gap there. That screams re-paint to me.



On og paint prewar that's how they are. ..postwar has the open space


----------



## bikecrazy

I stand corrected, always learning


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Freqman1 said:


> I don't know. I really don't buy the story about this being a factory paint job. I would think either period dealer or local painter repaint. I just find it hard to believe the factory would do a poor repaint over an existing color. Also I'm not seeing seat tube decal and wonder if it has either fork or seat tube Pat'd decals present. Still a cool bike though. V/r Shawn



If you refer to my found c mod build sheet it has an option for "seal" ie schwinn seal on mast tube. Mine said NA so my liberty had no seal ever put on it. I've seen a lot of Chicago cycle supply bikes without.  Here is the photos from Tim old site.... of course it says Lincoln on the badge?! Pic of patent decal. And it's not reverse painted


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Here it is before being molested. ... notice light cover on ebay bike has now been replaced or repainted  and not in the right red either... as is the case with the new locking tube....
Why people keep screwing with og bikes is beyond me...but whatever it's theirs to f up. ..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Joe Buffardi said:


> I studied that bike last night. The color looks a lot like a Dupont base coat without the clear topcoat. I would say that this is an old amateur repaint. Still cool as hell. Im just trying to figure out how the owner obtained Lincoln watertransfers.



He didn't find them.... they were applied at the factory when the paint dried...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

One more for the road


----------



## raidingclosets

Looks like this bike has been parted out.  If I'm not mistaken the frame is now on ebay.


----------



## Djshakes

What a shame.


----------



## Nickinator

this is why I refuse to buy from Dan aka bicyclebones.

Nick.



Djshakes said:


> What a shame.


----------



## raidingclosets

I usually try to avoid commenting on the parting threads, but this was just too sad an end for a unique bike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

That's just sad.  My $0.02.


----------



## Freqman1

That makes me sick. Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder

Well look at the bright side, at least future generations won't have to wonder if this was a factory paint scheme or not.


----------



## slick

It's normal for all rare or deluxe schwinns to get parted out and pieced back together. It's like the circle of life. Lol


----------



## cyclingday

There wasn't a whole lotta love for that bike from the beginning.
 It was just too weird and unusal to appeal to many people. The paint was always going to raise questions, and no serious collector wants a bike like that.
If it didn't get parted, it was bound to get re painted at some point.
Since this bike got passed around so much amongst the hobby, I'm kind of surprised it took this long.
With that said, it is sad to see it finally disappear from existance. If only the parted together Schwinns could tell their stories. What ever reincarnation becomes of this bike, it will always hide its secret of being the weird gray Lincoln.


----------



## TheSaint

It would have been great to see this bike left alone despite being more valuable in another color or less questionable color scheme.  
Pox on everyone who's owned this bike for letting it get passed around like a Doobie at a Cheech and Chong movie......Dan or Quas got the last toke.....


----------



## silvertonguedevil

That's disgusting! I hate people that are in this for the money. They could give a poop less about the bikes or their history. It'd be nice if everyone stopped buying from that guy! Maybe he could get into old propane lanterns or something. They seem to be hot right now.


----------



## JAF/CO

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=209014&stc=1&d=1429196447

maybe the rest of this bike that no one wanted will ended up here the Schwinn bonfire at memory lane


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Wtffffffd.....


----------



## GTs58

So qbikes was the seller at the beginning of this thread and now Dan has the frame for sale. Anyone seen the rest of the bike parts for sale?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

The chainguard and crank/chainring were up yesterday, the front drum brake/wheel were up the day before.  No longer see the drum brake.  
I wouldn't purchase a nut or bolt off that bike even if I needed it, I don't want to have anything to do with supporting that.


----------



## walter branche

THE STIG said:


>



what STIG wrote --


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Wonder where the rest of it went.... that was my favorite bike as some of you know.. Now gone forever ... part phantoms for christ sakes but not og prewar rare color bikes like this... I bet the badge is only included on the frame because it has one rivet holding it on... seriously I'd have this bike as it was offered to me before ebay but we couldn't meet at a decent price. . RIP.. I wish the fork tube hadn't been replaced and the light cover repainted but I guess it doesn't matter now...


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

Well, someone is supporting his parting out of rare original bikes.  I wouldn't have paid $1 for it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pre...109?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487d68794d


----------



## GTs58

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Well, someone is supporting his parting out of rare original bikes.  I wouldn't have paid $1 for it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pre...109?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487d68794d




It says the listing ended. That doesn't mean the frame was sold though. 

I'm no expert but I'm not dumb or naïve either. That Autocycle was a total repaint. Back in the day there were Schwinn employees that moonlighted doing repaints for bike shops around the Chicago area. The shops would take trade ins, have them repainted and then resell them. That Autocycle could have been one of those and that makes more sense than the previous sellers statement saying it was repainted at the factory.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

GTs58 said:


> It says the listing ended. That doesn't mean the frame was sold though.
> 
> I'm no expert but I'm not dumb or naïve either. That Autocycle was a total repaint. Back in the day there were Schwinn employees that moonlighted doing repaints for bike shops around the Chicago area. The shops would take trade ins, have them repainted and then resell them. That Autocycle could have been one of those and that makes more sense than the previous sellers statement saying it was repainted at the factory.




I still think it was og paint... considering the people who have SEEN IT in person and owned it that I've talked to that know their poop about schwinn paint better then 98% of the people in the hobby (see post 17 for one of these people)  ..my 2 cents of course.


----------



## THE STIG

wasn't this bike offered whole ???


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

The touch ups totally look like normal touch ups. .. my blue autocycle had darker blue and lighter blue touch ups all over it... hell some of the white touch ups on the pins didn't even match remotely! ... you could tell some kid went over a lot of it at some point..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

THE STIG said:


> wasn't this bike offered whole ???



Yeah.. for an unrealistic price... I figured even in parts he was about 2 grand off on the high side...


----------



## THE STIG

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yeah.. for an unrealistic price... I figured even in parts he was about 2 grand off on the high side...




did anyone make a realistic offer???  i price all my stuff a bit fat and the ones who made real offers own them now... and they all got smokin deals


----------



## GTs58

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I still think it was og paint... considering the people who have SEEN IT in person and owned it that I've talked to that know their poop about schwinn paint better then 98% of the people in the hobby (see post 17 for one of these people)  ..my 2 cents of course.




Looking at the close ups on all the sections of the frame I don't see how red oxide primer, then blue and then some off standard gray would be factory. And why maroon over red that is over blue on the headtube? I say repaint, and maybe the others are in denial for some reason. I can't buy a blue primer. If other bikes have showed up like that I'd say they were repainted also. Blue primer over red oxide primer? Come on.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

GTs58 said:


> Looking at the close ups on all the sections of the frame I don't see how red oxide primer, then blue and then some off standard gray would be factory. And why maroon over red that is over blue on the headtube? I say repaint, and maybe the others are in denial for some reason. I can't buy a blue primer. If other bikes have showed up like that I'd say they were repainted also. Blue primer over red oxide primer? Come on.



Well wouldn't you see the blue undercoat here as well? Even a little you would think right?.... if anything maybe the frame was partially painted or something but I think it's from the factory this way regardless. Maybe it was somebody's first day and they messed up on the front of the frame... Schwinn isn't going to strip it ...they're just going paint over it. Maybe with some random color they were experimenting with... Maybe as a test bed for a new color or type of paint...then when done give it to one of the cycle supply companies to sell.. who knows..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Maybe the other parts were painted to match the frame to complete the bike for sale. .. ie why the tank has a little blue... rack has a little blue ect..... maybe it was an experimental prototype for something... a show or grand opening of a store..  I never said the blue was the primer... it was paint that was on the frame. For a comparison, I've seen many fender guitars that were painted over from the factory. .. lake placid over sea foam... shell pink over white..ect... ..


----------



## GTs58

Sometimes you have to sand down or strip the paint off where there are chips and scratches to bare metal before doing a quality repaint. Two of my first girlfriends said I was the first and swore they were virgins but I didn't buy it.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Where there any 1940 Lincoln cars painted grey? Hell this could have been a one off for an Lincoln dealers show room ordered from schwinn. .. here is a 1937 Lincoln at the 
Concours d'Elegance of America At St. Johns... red and grey


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Colors look pretty close...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

GTs58 said:


> Sometimes you have to sand down or strip the paint off where there are chips and scratches to bare metal before doing a quality repaint. Two of my first girlfriends said I was the first and swore they were virgins but I didn't buy it.



Who is going to do that back in the day for some traded in bike? And second where are you going to find the transfers? Third why only do that to part of the frame?... or some of the parts if you're doing a quality repaint?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Why leave some of the color?  Why not strip all of it?... ????


----------



## GTs58

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Why leave some of the color?  Why not strip all of it?... ????





If the substrate is good and undamaged there is no need to strip it off. Just prep it for new paint. So with all the components, fenders, carrier, tank etc having blue under the gray how can one call that a factory job. Parts are painted individually at the factory so they matched all the parts with the same color blue before repainting the frame and all the parts?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

I know from good authority, that's original paint.  Multiple people that I would consider experts in Schwinn AND paint have owned that bike/had it in their hands and scrutinized it.  It's the real deal.  People can argue about it all day long.  The bottom line is it's a shame someone's greed would cause them to do that.  Some people appreciate original, historic American bicycles, others should stick with what they know - selling Chinese reproduction crap parts.  My $0.02.


----------



## Jeff54

Other than potential rare bike I don't know what all the ump is. while I can't see this bike in person, this photo and most that were inside the auction are convincing enough for me to say, this bike was originally blue and red then somebody did a tape-off  bottle can painted (see how easy it scrapes off, long thin scratch on fender, at right, there's more like it on front fender by screw, scratched when somebody slipped off the screw  ) crappy red touch ups, and crappy pin striping job on it.. which means that 'Lincoln'  decal was placed after crappy paint job. Moreover, the whole thing was a crappy fantasy 'restoration' :


----------



## THE STIG

def a repaint (not factory re-coat)


----------



## rustjunkie

Bikes that have passed through many hands sometimes have "touch-ups": finish altered and/or parts switched out to "upgrade" the bike, another bike, or to be held in reserve. 
Sometimes this is disclosed, sometimes it isn't, either way the bike might still be described as being original. Sometimes the parts that were changed are indeed identical except for condition, sometimes they're close, sometimes not so much. Small details and differences are sometimes overlooked when changes are made.
If information about parts changes and touch-ups is disclosed, it may not travel to the next person in the line. The bike is then sometimes noted as reference to the originality of other bikes.

Here's a picture from a previous post, the spokes and nipples look to have been changed to me, bringing into question the rims, hubs, ..., ..., ...,


----------



## Jeff54

THE STIG said:


> def a repaint (not factory re-coat)





I've experienced this myself but on small objects I collect no more that 5/8" , even after I thought I'd given an item a good inspection with magnifying glass, when taking micro photos things show up ya missed big time.. In a whole bike it's the same syndrome, don't need a microscope but at times, especially when ya got a rare item, you may not want to or in most cases too excited about it, there can be  too much to observe big or small until it's detailed out in photos.  

Here's the original red-lead primer (not blue)  inside the BB and 2nd photo  after washers scratched  the drop-outs:


----------



## silvertonguedevil

Well it's a moot point now. It can be argued until everyone is blue in the face but the bike is dead now and there's no way to prove either of these theories...


----------



## Jeff54

silvertonguedevil said:


> Well it's a moot point now. It can be argued until everyone is blue in the face but the bike is dead now and there's no way to prove either of these theories...




What "theory"? the photographs present cold hard facts, with one exception, maybe it was originally blue, maybe. Otherwise the base red lead paint proves without doubt, it was not gray.. And anybody who has rattle can sprayed knows to be true, why it sucks so bad? Nobody has made a rattle can where it's not easily scratched off yet.. Even back in the day, late 60's I bought Schwinn's rattle can crap. Only to be told by Schwinn store later, which would be after they sold me on the "It's better than anything you can buy" story. It's easily scratched off, and as I learned  was no more harder that the cheap stuff. . 

another photo showing the gray is rattle can crap. Scratched when somebody slipped the screwdriver off and into the fender, revealing the harder, presumably original, blue : 





What's important is; the learned topics throughout this or any other collecting site. Not to scuff off evidence as 'theory' It's not an issue over making fun of those who previously thought the bike was genuine, it's discovery of details that become an aide to the whole.


----------



## Djshakes

Apparently all the armchair quarterbacks on this thread that have probably never painted a bike in their life never thought that being a unique translucent gray color may require a blue base to bring out the hue much like how Schwinn painted all their bikes in the 60's (primer, silver mist, candy on top).  Then again, people that don't paint bikes wouldn't think of this because....well, they don't paint bikes.


----------



## silvertonguedevil

Jeff54 said:


> What "theory"?...
> 
> ...What's important is; the learned topics throughout this or any other collecting site. Not to scuff off evidence as 'theory' It's not an issue over making fun of those who previously thought the bike was genuine, it's discovery of details that become an aide to the whole.



Unless you've owned this bike since new, it IS a theory! Or assumption, guess, debate...whatever you want to call it. Here you've got "experts" in both corners of the ring. Who's to say at this point what's what?


----------



## Jeff54

Djshakes said:


> Apparently all the armchair quarterbacks on this thread that have probably never painted a bike in their life never thought that being a unique translucent gray color may require a blue base to bring out the hue much like how Schwinn painted all their bikes in the 60's (primer, silver mist, candy on top).  Then again, people that don't paint bikes wouldn't think of this because....well, they don't paint bikes.




Whelp you may take me off of your "armchair" list and put me on the duhhh no brainer one as I point out the obvious discrepancies regarding the paint.. additionally, I've been painting for longer, more than likely,  than you've lived. 

Not to leave out, I've also fully explored Schwinn's coatings, multiple colorings to achieve something special. And actually it's not about Schwinn's unique coatings, that is, not during the known periods in the 50's and as you reference 60's too. Because, those were colors created by automotive paint suppliers, and accordingly, Sherwin Williams has been named as Schwinn's supplier at some time.

So, all ya goddo do is find the danged right color used on which ever car, during whichever year, produced by which ever paint company, and then the original application instructions when you're finished searching this data base: http://paintref.com/cgi-bin/colorcodedisplay.cgi?year=1940

No assumption necessary when you've completed your research but, good luck with that. lol 

One thing guarantied though, the correct paint used , is NOT going to scratch off like rattle can crap.

Say, how's "export Blue" sound? http://paintref.com/cgi-bin/colorco...&smodel=Chevy Truck&sname=Export Blue&rows=50


----------



## JAF/CO

looks like a repaint to me wonder it any of the parts were used  or all original didn't they come from the factory with two size nipples

looks like this dead horse  (bicycle) is starting to smell


----------



## Djshakes

Jeff54 said:


> Whelp you may take me off of your "armchair" list and put me on the duhhh no brainer one as I point out the obvious discrepancies regarding the paint.. additionally, I've been painting for longer, more than likely,  than you've lived.
> 
> Not to leave out, I've also fully explored Schwinn's coatings, multiple colorings to achieve something special. And actually it's not about Schwinn's unique coatings, that is, not during the known periods in the 50's and as you reference 60's too. Because, those were colors created by automotive paint suppliers, and accordingly, Sherwin Williams has been named as Schwinn's supplier at some time.
> 
> So, all ya goddo do is find the danged right color used on which ever car, during whichever year, produced by which ever paint company, and then the original application instructions when you're finished searching this data base: http://paintref.com/cgi-bin/colorcodedisplay.cgi?year=1940
> 
> No assumption necessary when you've completed your research but, good luck with that. lol
> 
> One thing guarantied though, the correct paint used , is NOT going to scratch off like rattle can crap.
> 
> Say, how's "export Blue" sound? http://paintref.com/cgi-bin/colorco...&smodel=Chevy Truck&sname=Export Blue&rows=50




Fortunately for your I have owned the bike, have you ever seen it in person or touched it?  The paint DID NOT scratch off easily, if at all.  Trust me, I have handled rattle can crap before and no one could paint and age that bike like that with a rattle can.  However, based on you looking at some photos and pointing out a couple scratches must mean it's so!  So that means every bike you see in pics with scratches is rattle canned?

Interesting you have been an authority in bike restoration for so many years.  You must be well known.  Can you post examples of your work? I would love to see them!  Eagerly waiting.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I've had a few springer bikes with scratches just like that next to the fender clip screw.....just my two cents....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Jeff54 said:


> Whelp you may take me off of your "armchair" list and put me on the duhhh no brainer one as I point out the obvious discrepancies regarding the paint.. additionally, I've been painting for longer, more than likely,  than you've lived.
> 
> Not to leave out, I've also fully explored Schwinn's coatings, multiple colorings to achieve something special. And actually it's not about Schwinn's unique coatings, that is, not during the known periods in the 50's and as you reference 60's too. Because, those were colors created by automotive paint suppliers, and accordingly, Sherwin Williams has been named as Schwinn's supplier at some time.
> 
> So, all ya goddo do is find the danged right color used on which ever car, during whichever year, produced by which ever paint company, and then the original application instructions when you're finished searching this data base: http://paintref.com/cgi-bin/colorcodedisplay.cgi?year=1940
> 
> No assumption necessary when you've completed your research but, good luck with that. lol
> 
> One thing guarantied though, the correct paint used , is NOT going to scratch off like rattle can crap.
> 
> Say, how's "export Blue" sound? http://paintref.com/cgi-bin/colorco...&smodel=Chevy Truck&sname=Export Blue&rows=50



Rattle can or og?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Here is an example of og paint wearing off to show another color underneath. .. just for poops n giggles. .


----------



## Jeff54

Djshakes said:


> Fortunately for your I have owned the bike, have you ever seen it in person or touched it?  The paint DID NOT scratch off easily, if at all.  Trust me, I have handled rattle can crap before and no one could paint and age that bike like that with a rattle can.  However, based on you looking at some photos and pointing out a couple scratches must mean it's so!  So that means every bike you see in pics with scratches is rattle canned?
> 
> Interesting you have been an authority in bike restoration for so many years.  You must be well known.  Can you post examples of your work? I would love to see them!  Eagerly waiting.




I'm sorry but I can't agree with your assessment it's just that simple. Don't take it so personal.

Actually, I'd guess that's why Bicyclebones parted that bike out, nobody else, including him, bought that paint job too. 

.


----------



## Djshakes

Is that why he also parted out the black original paint jewel tanker as well?  People part out bikes for different reason.

Still waiting for pics of your restorations! I love seeing other people's work.  Is your avatar an example of your work?

Also, notice how thin the gray paint is on the bike.  Rattle can paint doesn't last long enough to thin like that, especially if it just chips off with a strong wind blowing on it like you mentioned.  

I have owned the bike, touched the paint, worked on the bike. You haven't. Plain and simple.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Jeff54 said:


> I'm sorry but I can't agree with your assessment it's just that simple. Don't take it so personal.
> 
> Actually, I'd guess that's why Bicyclebones parted that bike out, nobody else, including him, bought that paint job too.
> 
> .



No that's not why...... that's what he does..... 


Djshakes said:


> Is that why he also parted out the black original paint jewel tanker as well?  People part out bikes for different reason.
> 
> Still waiting for pics of your restorations! I love seeing other people's work.  Is your avatar an example of your work?
> 
> Also, notice how thin the gray paint is on the bike.  Rattle can paint doesn't last long enough to thin like that, especially if it just chips off with a strong wind blowing on it like you mentioned.
> 
> I have owned the bike, touched the paint, worked on the bike. You haven't. Plain and simple.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Jeff54.. just throwing this out there...but you do know that Tim Brandt is one of the foremost if not the most meticulous IF NOT overly anal about everything being perfect restorers in the hobby?.. Guy has done his homework on how schwinn did everything when it comes to paint and was taught by another very very very knowledgeable person when it comes to Schwinn and how they applied paint ect.. Bob Ujaszzasassssasiii... I think he may know what he is talking about... just throwing that in the hat....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

But who cares. ..bikes gone forever. .. I personally still think it was a one off for a Lincoln dealership contracted through schwinn to build for a showroom  somewhere. Just my theory


----------



## Djshakes

Doesn't matter at this point. It is gone. It will always be a question of factory, factory re-spray, dealer re-spray, etc.  However, one thing it is NOT is a rattle can job.  This thread has been beat to death.  Let's move on.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Oh one last thing.... if it was a crap resto repaint back in the day then why was all the bike frame the same blue even the head tube?... shouldn't that be cream or robins egg?..why only strip off the white? just food for thought. .. ...
http://www.techeinsteins.com/bikes/images/bicycles/balloon/40cantigrey.htm


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

THE STIG said:


>



He needs his ears checked then... total corporate propaganda! !! Haha..


----------



## Jeff54

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Jeff54.. just throwing this out there...but you do know that Tim Brandt is one of the foremost if not the most meticulous IF NOT overly anal about everything being perfect restorers in the hobby?.. Guy has done his homework on how schwinn did everything when it comes to paint and was taught by another very very very knowledgeable person when it comes to Schwinn and how they applied paint ect.. Bob Ujaszzasassssasiii... I think he may know what he is talking about... just throwing that in the hat....




Don't know the guy and at this point after attempting to discuss some points with him, not interested. lets just say, what's in PM should stay that way. 

But, you make good points  take this photo as an example:





I believe you asked if that's factory. . No I don't think that's rattle canned but the top edges look like it may have been a little sloppy when made, Plus somebody has touched up a lot of spots too. . And typically whites on fenders can be very thin too. . 

Now if you chipped or scratched that white, an applied color after having been fully coated, what color would you expect under it?

Lets take this up one more level though, A an old Schwinn frame that's two colored. Doesn't matter what colors because I'm talking about the primary colored coating which is sprayed over  whole frame before any decorative applications. Just like that fender the white was sprayed over the primary. .. 

But here's a random frame I found on the net. 



 If you scratch the white decorative parts what color would you expect to be under it? 

Let me qualify this before you answer. We know or at lest most who've played with older bikes that Schwinn and others painted the entire bike 1 single primary color  even if they used multiple mixes to obtain the finish.. As in their opal colors, there's a undercoating of silver or gold maybe even both and then the finished single colored transparent 'candy' paint before applying decorative  secondary finish's such as in the  opal red phantom the primary coats of red are completed and then the black. 

Don't know nor does it matter if this is orginal or not, but if so,, if you  scratched the black on it, what color would you expect to be reveled? Opal red, Silver or red lead?. ..






Or if you scraped off the black and it turned out there's no red under it then what? 

My point is, to establish which color are you going to find applied by the factory under the decorative paints? 

And so, if you scratched the original red on the frame of the topic bike, 'decorative application'  which color should you expect to see? 

If I  thought that gray on it was factory original I'd be going for that color too but ,, what say you?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

God I don't even care anymore. .. it was my dream bike ...jesus f christ. . We weren't there so who the flying fk knows or will ever know.. but in my heart it was og.  I've seen the half assed schwinn base coat blah blah jobs on stuff or lack of primer or whatever. .. hell schwinn shot a very very thin primer coat if any...... fyi you know they didn't prime the tanks and fender lights right?.... that's why the tanks are sometimes different colors from fading  ....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

You win jeff... next time I need an authentic schwinn paint job I'm calling you... you certainly know more then the people that have been doing it forever and have made it their passion in life. ..


----------



## Jeff54

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> God I don't even care anymore. .. it was my dream bike ...jesus f christ. . We weren't there so who the flying fk knows or will ever know.. but in my heart it was og.  I've seen the half assed schwinn base coat blah blah jobs on stuff or lack of primer or whatever. .. hell schwinn shot a very very thin primer coat if any...... fyi you know they didn't prime the tanks and fender lights right?.... that's why the tanks are sometimes different colors from fading  ....




It was a loaded question.. Because, the color revealed under the original decorative red paint is blue:


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Nevermind...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Your right jeff... total repaint


----------



## jkent

I'm with you Jason.
Still pisses me off. But then again When it was for sale as a complete bike, I didn't buy it then either. So I can't be to pissed about it.
Wished I had saved the bike. To little, To late.
JKent


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

jkent said:


> I'm with you Jason.
> Still pisses me off. But then again When it was for sale as a complete bike, I didn't buy it then either. So I can't be to pissed about it.
> Wished I had saved the bike. To little, To late.
> JKent



This was one of the first old bikes I ever saw when I started collecting.  I loved this bike and why I love the Lincoln badge some of you know that .. anyways tracked this bastard down  finally. . And i hate canti bikes... barf!.. but I just couldn't justify being taken advantage off because they wanted over 1000 more then it was worth because I had shown interest in it... it was a dream for sure.. but I still would ride the piss out of it and if I ever have a 40 straight bar needing restored I'll sure as poop paint it like this bike to pay respect to a truly original one of a kind beautiful schwinn that once was...  that's all I have to say about it... ****.. this bike was my dream bike... oh well ..wheel keeps turning. ..


----------



## THE STIG

that's it, I'm sending Mythbusters ............


----------



## bikejunk

years ago I had a 20 inch Hopalong cassidy bike in original crusty paint and decals that was blue with pinstripes under the hoppy paint job  ... hell they are just toys who know what happend at the factory


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

Well, if it's anyone's dream bike anymore, he's now listed the fenders, rack and springer fork at ridiculous prices on eBay.  You can buy it back and piece it together and help him towards purchasing another orig bike to destroy.  Gross.


----------



## silvertonguedevil

I wouldn't buy an axle nut from him.


----------



## bobcycles

Just saw this old thread via a link from another thread...

I owned this bicycle for a short time ...recieved it in partial trade long long ago..
It was a head scratcher for me for sure.
When it found a new home I wasn't certain if the bike was redone or not..


Drama is solved for certain on the 40 cantilever Lincoln bike in question.  A friend of mine
in San Diego won most of the parted painted parts Dan listed on eBay...frame rack tank fenders...(not fork)
and decided to fully restore the bike
Originally the bike was the lighter Cobalt or more "Royal" blue...
the paint was clearly evident everywhere after some sanding.
Fairly convincing and very old repaint.
Who knows...maybe old bike shop redone back in the 1950s or so?


----------



## GTs58

Thanks for posting the update on this Autocycle @bobcycles  I for one would love to see it after it's rolling again. 

That bike was clearly a repaint over blue and it was totally obvious from the pictures alone, even to us so called arm chair quarterbacks that have only painted a couple bikes. I did not need to own the bike, work on it, touch it or make love to it see that it was a repaint. One visible speck of blue paint underneath that silver/gray should have set a "professional's" alarm off. This thread has bothered me since day one simply because a couple experts were in some kind of denial for whatever reason and then stated that some here are just trying to make a name for themselves. LMFAO. This type of situation will continue on for decades with the Muscle bike experts on the thousands of original paint repainted Sting Rays and Krates.


----------



## spoker

STUPID!!!


----------



## bobcycles

GTs58 said:


> Thanks for posting the update on this Autocycle @bobcycles  I for one would love to see it after it's rolling again.
> 
> That bike was clearly a repaint over blue and it was totally obvious from the pictures alone, even to us so called arm chair quarterbacks that have only painted a couple bikes. I did not need to own the bike, work on it, touch it or make love to it see that it was a repaint. One visible speck of blue paint underneath that silver/gray should have set a "professional's" alarm off. This thread has bothered me since day one simply because a couple experts were in some kind of denial for whatever reason and then stated that some here are just trying to make a name for themselves. LMFAO. This type of situation will continue on for decades with the Muscle bike experts on the thousands of original paint repainted Sting Rays and Krates.





New owner is going back to blue with it.  I owned it a long time ago.....maybe 10 years...didn't notice any
blue paint chip reveals ...but only owned it briefly in a long winded trade sitch and the bike went bye bye
complete as I received it.   That one really made the rounds....what a slut!  LOL


----------



## Jeff54

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> God I don't even care anymore. .. it was my dream bike ...jesus f christ. . We weren't there so who the flying fk knows or will ever know.. but in my heart it was og.  I've seen the half assed Schwinn base coat blah blah jobs on stuff or lack of primer or whatever. .. hell schwinn shot a very very thin primer coat if any...... fyi you know they didn't prime the tanks and fender lights right?.... that's why the tanks are sometimes different colors from fading  ....



Here's something interesting I discovered since this topic. I picked up a 1955 Schwinn corvette frame that's totally re-sprayed. And apparently sanded lightly but bare metal where availed  before undercoated with some type of primer, 'Baby poop yellow' It's so friggen hard nothing breaks/dissolves it. It's very hard to  chip and tough to sand. At first I'd thought, 'just maybe, some factory baked on color or primer' until I got under an old license sticker to reveal the original opal blue. It has runs in it illustrating rattle can type of none professional painting, I.I. Back yard job.

It's over sprayed with a blue that's thin and hard too. The blue has bonded to the undercoating as well.

A back yard job with rattle cans and yet good hard bonding like baked paint. .


Perhaps; after 50 years, cheap A paint gets better. Or Whatever the heck that baby poop is; I want some!!



;


----------



## rustjunkie

Jeff54 said:


> ... undercoated with some type of primer, 'Baby poop yellow' It's so friggen hard nothing breaks/dissolves it. It's very hard to  chip and tough to sand.




Sounds like old PPG K200


----------



## OldSkipTooth

gravitytoy said:


> Bump - Price reduced!





rustjunkie said:


> Sounds like old PPG K200
> 
> View attachment 874223



You got a 6 banger in that go cart?


----------



## rustjunkie

OldSkipTooth said:


> You got a 6 banger in that go cart?




Wish! 
Not mine, grabbed the pic off the net


----------



## Jeff54

rustjunkie said:


> Sounds like old PPG K200
> 
> View attachment 874223



Maybe as, It kinda looks like that. I had one of those 914 mods wit an 911 set up 15 year ago. Fun car wit headers that gets the lookers too.
That poop sure enough sticks to steel and whatever's left in paint previously though, like nothing out of a (presumably)  can I ever seen.


----------

